

Fish Oil and the Prostate - what the latest study actually showed - aaxe
http://examine.com/blog/fish-oil-and-your-prostate/

======
schrodingersCat
It was interesting to read that omega-3s were elevated in these individuals.
These lipids are typically involved in shutting down inflammatory induced
immune responses (i.e. when you get an infection, local inflammation recruits
your immune system to fight off the pathogen). The author hypothesizes that
these lipids may be recruited as a result of the tumor, seemingly going
against the current notion that you need dietary supplementation to offset
inflammation. The study did not appear to control for dietary intake of
omega-3s, or look at signs of systemic inflammation like c-reactive protein
levels. This study was quite small and should probably be ignored for now
until the details are fleshed out in follow up studies.

